
Which Y Combinator company (now/then) has a founder based outside of the US? - terpua

======
terpua
Sorry if this was mentioned before.

~~~
SwellJoe
It was. Several times.

Auctomatic/Boso - From the UK, on 90 day temp visas. I believe they've gotten
back to the states now.

View3 - 2/3 from India (I think), on education visas

Virtualmin - 1/2 from Australia, on a long-term work visa (Oz has its own
batch of visas...it's easy to get one of these, apparently)

Heysan - From Sweden, on some kind of work visa, seemingly long-term as one of
them is still in the states

I think that's all from WFP07. I'm not sure about previous programs...I think
they were predominantly US citizens.

